

Show HN: Curated Newsletter of Show HNs - imkevinxu
http://www.weekendupdate.me/

======
niggler
I'm waiting for the 'Show HN: Curated Newsletter of "Curated Show HN
Newsletters"'

joke aside, I remember seeing quite a few of these recently

~~~
DanBC
Really? I haven't seen any. Do you have any links, or any search words?

(I'm putting together a list of HN stuff - extensions, addons, userscripts,
userstyles, etc, and this would be handy.)

~~~
niggler
The one I was thinking about when I wrote this was <http://sideshowhq.com/>
<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5372680>

If you are looking for an easy way to get HN data, the people who maintain the
search mechanism have an API: <https://www.hnsearch.com/api> (and
<https://github.com/priestc/hnpercentile> is an example service that leverages
the API)

------
duck
I also include a lot of "Show HN" posts in Hacker Newsletter as well:
<http://hackernewsletter.com>

------
chatmasta
You should open source a browser extension that allows your subscribers who
are browsing <http://news.ycombinator.com> to vote on which stories should
make the next edition of the newsletter. This way, you will ensure that your
content stays appealing to your readership over the course of time.

------
davidjhall
I wish there were more examples on the site -- I hate giving my email if I
don't see the product first (outside of a single screen shot.) I like seeing
what was given in the last few newsletters before I decide.

I'm subscribed to so many curated HN newsletters so far, they are all starting
to look the same.

~~~
imkevinxu
We're finalizing the first newsletter so we'll have an archive on the site
shortly!

------
mnicole
Is asking roles just a part of gauging the community or does it have an affect
on what types of ShowHNs are curated for that user? I'd consider myself both a
designer and a hacker, but would prefer to see more design and front-end
oriented ShowHNs.

~~~
imkevinxu
Just a gauge for now :)

------
hkhanna
Fantastic.

This might be the first newsletter I have ever actually opted-in to.

------
marshallford
This kinda stuff is really cool, I always wish I could come up with something
like this and give back to HN.

------
uzegonemad
Looks awesome! I would like the ability to choose both Hacker and Designer
though. :)

------
acangiano
Sounds awesome. Based on what I've seen so far, good job.

------
ritonlajoie
maybe off topic, not sure.. Any news about this guy on HN who paid $$$ for a
few projects to boostrap them ?

------
asb
I'd love to get this as an RSS feed.

------
zalew
how is it curated exactly and on what measures? (out of curiosity, not
conspiracy)

~~~
imkevinxu
No worries, thanks for asking. It's currently just an MVP so it's manually
curated and based on popularity rankings. Expect your first email soon!

~~~
zalew
btw, in case you want easier browsing for selection, there is this
<http://www.hnshowcase.com>

consider maybe also interesting askhns

